# Headlights OLL Fingertrick



## teller (Jun 11, 2009)

The dreaded headlights! This is the "standard" algorithm, but tricked out with grips that make it *fast *and *fun*!

Here is the alg with overshoot/undershoot guides included:
R2+ D- (R'+ U'2-) (R- D'+ R'-) U2- R'

That first U'2 is tricky. Hint: Counterbalance the cube by briefly placing your left ring finger across BR and BRD.

Enjoy!


----------



## blah (Jun 11, 2009)

I used to do that fingertrick for one of the A perms. R'2 U'2 R D R' U'2 R D' R. Entire thing done in one motion. Cool looking but useless for speed.

I _do_ use that finger trick for my R perm though.


----------



## brunson (Jun 11, 2009)

Joel van Noort does several of his algs like that. (I think he's faster than you) ;-)


----------



## teller (Jun 11, 2009)

brunson said:


> Joel van Noort does several of his algs like that. (I think he's faster than you) ;-)




Oh yes, Joël van Noort was a huge influence on me!

If anyone is interested, his fingertrick page is here: http://solvethecube.110mb.com/fingertricks.html


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 11, 2009)

Youtube has the video as 6:08 but should be 1:00.


----------



## teller (Jun 11, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Youtube has the video as 6:08 but should be 1:00.



I see that...weird.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 11, 2009)

That's quite odd...

Index push over lefty U2.

Edit: Righty U2 too. Hmmmm.....


----------



## teller (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok...turns out there was a tiny clip of audio leftover at about 6:00 which made the video 5:00 too long...don't know how I missed it when I tested it. It just goes to show: Something almost always goes wrong with computers (I'm a software developer and I always have to fix bugs at least three times before they are truly fixed). Let this be a warning to all YouTube users: Garbage in, garbage out!

anyway...I re-uploaded it and it looks fine now.


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 12, 2009)

Ah awesome! I like the way this looks I didnt know about it


----------



## teller (Jun 12, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> Ah awesome! I like the way this looks I didnt know about it




Thank you, teacher!


----------



## Cuber1974 (Jun 12, 2009)

That's a great trick and looks awesome as well!

LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Dylan (Feb 1, 2011)

It swaps three random corners for me?


----------



## irontwig (Feb 1, 2011)

Far from random.


----------



## Joël (Feb 1, 2011)

teller said:


> Oh yes, Joël van Noort was a huge influence on me!
> 
> If anyone is interested, his fingertrick page is here: http://solvethecube.110mb.com/fingertricks.html


 
Nice to hear I inspired someone, but everybody should also realise that my fingertricks page is quite old and out dated. There are quite a few things in there I don't agree with anymore, and the headlights is one of them. I do it much faster now .


----------



## teller (Feb 1, 2011)

Joël said:


> Nice to hear I inspired someone, but everybody should also realise that my fingertricks page is quite old and out dated. There are quite a few things in there I don't agree with anymore, and the headlights is one of them. I do it much faster now .


I would love it if you would share some of your thoughts about this...it's not the first time a fast cuber has said "I don't do x anymore" and I wonder what the thought process is behind the evolution...


----------



## timeless (Mar 11, 2011)

Joël said:


> Nice to hear I inspired someone, but everybody should also realise that my fingertricks page is quite old and out dated. There are quite a few things in there I don't agree with anymore, and the headlights is one of them. I do it much faster now .


 
http://solvethecube.110mb.com/fingertricks.html doesnt load for me
site down?


----------

